# Madone 5.2 Ultegra question



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm a newbie here so please bear with me. 

I just placed an order on a Madone 5.2 with Utegra 9. However, I really would like the Ultegra 10 and considered upgrading to the 5.2 SL but couldn't pull the trigger b/c of the $400 price difference at my LBS ($2400 vs $2800) and my distaste of the 5.2 SL color scheme - apologies to those who have it but the pictures I've seen don't do it for me (moreover, have only had the opportunity to ride the 5.2 as no LBS around here has an SL). Figure for $2800, I should at least like how the bike looks and have an opportunity to try it out.

The LBS has told me I can't get the 5.2 w/ Ultegra 10 from Trek but would rather have to get a whole new set up from the LBS - which they don't recommend as it would be cost prohibitive.

Is my LBS correct - I've seen other posts here with 5.2s with Ultegra 10? They have been helpful so far but the person who took my order was mistaken about something else today. I'm concerned about compromising further as I went w/ the Madone for the better ride quality over the other finalist (six13) which had Campy Centaur, which I prefer over either Ultegra.

Any advice or thoughts on Ultegra 9 vs Ultegra 10 would be appreciated.


----------



## zeke1 (Feb 13, 2005)

I went through the same decision process. I read several great reviews on the new Ultegra 10 and so I held off buying a new bike until I could try it. I rode the 9 and 10 on back to back test rides and I felt the 10 was superior. The availability of Madone 5.2's with Ultegra 10 is lousy. I was fortunate to find a 5.2 SL in my frame size with Ultegra 10 and have no regrets about the purchase. I'll forget about the extra $200 long before I stop enjoying the upgrade.

By the way, I'm not sure why Trek has such limited availability of new bikes. I've seen 2005 bikes from several other brands in shops and there doesn't appear to be any shortage of Ultegra 10 for them.


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks - based on my test rides, I also felt that the 10 is superior. I think I'm going to try and call Trek as my LBS said that Ultegra 10 wasn't an option with the 5.2 - not that it was unavailable. I gather from your post that it is an available option on the 5.2 (non SL).

I still have time to change my order if it is an available upgrade. Otherwise, I may have to go with the SL if I get really hung on this issue.

By the way, I don't understand Trek's supply issue here either. My LBS thinks it has nothing to do with Shimano but rather a combination of new product creating greater demand combined with some production issues in the new product. Apparently, there was a time where they got in no 5.2s and they just now beginning to chip away at the backlog. Have no idea but sounds reasonable (I also checked into a Project 1 but the only frame available - and I mean only 1 frame it that model- was for a 5.9).


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*9 vs. 10*

I got my Madone SL 5.2 about a month ago. Part of my rationale of buying it over the regular Madone was the new version of Ultegra, but there was more to it than that. The SL appears to be exactly the same frame as the SL 5.9 (110 carbon & lighter fork) while the Madone makes due with lesser grades than its upscale brother. I test rode the Madone, and it was quite nice. I can't really say there is a significant difference between the two in ride quality, but I didn't hammer the regular Madone such that its supposed additional stiffness would have made a difference. I doubt that it would have made a difference to me anyway as I am neither big nor particularly powerful. I note that the new issue of Bicycling says the SL is a more comfortable ride than the Madone. I doubt it.

As to the new Ultegra, the new hood shape is really appealing to me. It is pretty comfortable for that hand position where you put the side of your hand in the hoods and grab the top of the brake lever. The new bottom bracket design with the big external bearings looks to be more reliable. And what's not to like about having one more cog? Plus, while I am sure that Shimano will support 9 speed for quite a while, all the higher end stuff is going 10 and that is where Shimano's focus will be for some time to come. Having said all that, in my experience Ultegra 9 is great stuff.

I had one dealer offer to swap out the 9 speed for 10 speed on a Madone, but I didn't take it because I thought I wanted the SL frame and fork.

You seem to be getting good prices. I negotiated to buy mine for $2,900, but then agreed to pay $3,000 for the dealer to get the bike from another dealer to get it quicker.

I don't think you can go wrong either way. I am very pleased with my bike.

Someone posted somewhere that Trek was about to switch to 10 speed on the regular Madone, but I do not know whether their information was reliable. You might try to call Trek and ask them directly.



dwg61668 said:


> I'm a newbie here so please bear with me.
> 
> I just placed an order on a Madone 5.2 with Utegra 9. However, I really would like the Ultegra 10 and considered upgrading to the 5.2 SL but couldn't pull the trigger b/c of the $400 price difference at my LBS ($2400 vs $2800) and my distaste of the 5.2 SL color scheme - apologies to those who have it but the pictures I've seen don't do it for me (moreover, have only had the opportunity to ride the 5.2 as no LBS around here has an SL). Figure for $2800, I should at least like how the bike looks and have an opportunity to try it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

The SL actually is more comfortable...it is true. I spent a year on the regular 110 Madone, and have put about 500 miles on the new SL. (same components on each bike)



dcp said:


> I got my Madone SL 5.2 about a month ago. Part of my rationale of buying it over the regular Madone was the new version of Ultegra, but there was more to it than that. The SL appears to be exactly the same frame as the SL 5.9 (110 carbon & lighter fork) while the Madone makes due with lesser grades than its upscale brother. I test rode the Madone, and it was quite nice. I can't really say there is a significant difference between the two in ride quality, but I didn't hammer the regular Madone such that its supposed additional stiffness would have made a difference. I doubt that it would have made a difference to me anyway as I am neither big nor particularly powerful. I note that the new issue of Bicycling says the SL is a more comfortable ride than the Madone. I doubt it.
> 
> As to the new Ultegra, the new hood shape is really appealing to me. It is pretty comfortable for that hand position where you put the side of your hand in the hoods and grab the top of the brake lever. The new bottom bracket design with the big external bearings looks to be more reliable. And what's not to like about having one more cog? Plus, while I am sure that Shimano will support 9 speed for quite a while, all the higher end stuff is going 10 and that is where Shimano's focus will be for some time to come. Having said all that, in my experience Ultegra 9 is great stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeke1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Here's what I understand based on the shopping I did. Trek produced a limited number of 5.2 Madones with Ultegra 9 and many of these are currently in stores. I think the Trek web site also shows the 5.2 with Ultegra 9. As Ultegra 10 becomes more available the 5.2's will start shipping with Ultegra 10 and the new Bontrager Race wheels. I have seen a few of these bikes in the shops but they are still scarce. The MSRP goes up $200 with the change. As far as I know all of the 5.2 SL's have shipped with Ultegra 10 and the new wheels.

According to several shops and someone I spoke to at Trek a few weeks ago, availability of the bikes should improve over the next few months.


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Interesting*

I had read that the 110 Madone rode more harshly than a 120 Madone, but I am without any personal experience so I don't know whether this is true. Just so as not to confuse our original poster, the Madone he is looking at is a 120 frame.

Have you noticed any differences between the bikes other than comfort?



trauma-md said:


> The SL actually is more comfortable...it is true. I spent a year on the regular 110 Madone, and have put about 500 miles on the new SL. (same components on each bike)


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

I went through some of this same decision-making... I decided to get the madone 5.2 with the Ultegra 9 - for a few different reasons.
1) I've ridden Ultegra 9 and really like it.
2) I've heard that Ultegra 10 adds crazy wait times
3) The LBS said that they could get me the Ultegra 9 bike, in the color and size, in a week.

So - I got the bike, last week. Ive taken several rides. I am very happy with the bike so far, I've had to adjust the seatpost and saddle to get closer to where its perfectly comfy - but here is the thing - I can't imagine riding along thinking "gee, I wish I had another gear" - unless I am going up a hill and the hill is winning. Really - with this bike, I don't have any excuses for letting the hills win anymore. (and I will be sure to tell myself that while I'm suffering up them too)

oh yeah - some threads just aren't good without a pic... so here's mine.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

I have noticed no other significant differences. And you are right, it has been said that 110gsm OCLV is stiffer than 120gsm OCLV. This difference is probably alot more negligible than the Madone vs. Madone SL ride quality (because it is noticeable). Here's mine!!


dcp said:


> I had read that the 110 Madone rode more harshly than a 120 Madone, but I am without any personal experience so I don't know whether this is true. Just so as not to confuse our original poster, the Madone he is looking at is a 120 frame.
> 
> Have you noticed any differences between the bikes other than comfort?


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

Everything is now clear. I called my LBS this morning to tell them that the 10 was indeed an option. They spoke to their Trek sales rep who told them that the 2005 5.2 Madones are sold out and the 2006 will be produced with Ultegra 10. 

So, I'm now getting a 2006 Madone with Ultegra 10 for only $200 more than what I was going to pay for the 2005 Ultegra 9 version (and in same color scheme as 2005- thought all else was the same but hadn't heard about the wheels. If true, great news!). LBS definitely treated me well here.

Only hitch, is that I have to wait a a few months (perhaps until July). I could have gotten a 2005 SL in May - as my LBS had one in my size on back-order - & for about the same price but I just couldn't get around the color scheme. Understand that it looks better in person but I haven't had that opportunity to see it and, more importanlyt, ride it.

Overall, very happy with my bike decision - will be a big upgrade from my current aluminum ride, Bianchi Veloce . The frame is the best I test rode, Ultegra 10 shifting is so smooth shifting vs the 9, great ergonomics, and 10 speed to boot. Just holding out hope that I'll get it sooner by being one of the 1st 2006 orders. Can't wait to get it but I'm going to have to 

Thanks all for your feedback.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

*gah!*



trauma-md said:


> I have noticed no other significant differences. And you are right, it has been said that 110gsm OCLV is stiffer than 120gsm OCLV. This difference is probably alot more negligible than the Madone vs. Madone SL ride quality (because it is noticeable). Here's mine!!


dude- thats just wrong. record brakes & rear der. w/ DA front der. and crank? why??? Eggies, not so bad, but I'd still go w/ the Quattros.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

I just knew I would offend some crazies!!! By the way, wipe the crust from your eyes...they're Dura Ace brakes....Ride what ya like!!!!


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

trauma-md said:


> By the way, wipe the crust from your eyes...they're Dura Ace brakes....Ride what ya like!!!!


I meant brake levers. whatever.


----------

